# Jeers to people who don't control their dogs!



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jun 6, 2007)

First off, I know there's a Cheers and Jeers forum, but now that that's on the marketplace, I figured this might fit in here. If not, mods, please move it. 

Anyway, I'm tired of people who don't control their dogs. I walk my dog in my subdivision on a daily basis. It seems like every day or every other day someone's dog tears out of their yard, accross the street and comes over to my dog and me. Most times they're friendly, but sometimes they're not. It got so bad one time that my greyhound, one of the most docile, quiet, controlled breeds out there actually jumped in between me and the menacing black lab. I yelled "GO HOME" at the dog and he looked suprised and actually retreated. 

She's been humped, snipped and even bitten on our walks. I always try to get between her and the approaching dog, but those animals are fast. I'm trying to keep good relations with my neighbors, but I had to put antiseptic on my dog's butt tonight for a bite!  

What are my options? If I stab/beat someone's dog, am I a bad person? Do I have liability?

It just pisses me off because my wife and I always have our dog on a leash, we always pick up her poop and she doesn't bark or cause trouble or anything. Despite this, trouble finds her.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 6, 2007)

Did you get the 'tag' of the offending dog? Call animal control and have them come and get the nuisance.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jun 6, 2007)

greenlight said:


> Did you get the 'tag' of the offending dog? Call animal control and have them come and get the nuisance.



No, I didn't realize that she had been bitten. But when I brought her in I saw the blood on her butt. It doesn't look too bad and she's had all her shots/boosters. We use this stuff called Pulvex that is an antibiotic salve and so I put that on her, but she does have some light bruising. She didn't yelp or anything, so I didn't even know she had been bitten.


----------



## Scottiver (Jun 7, 2007)

If your walking your dog in your own neighborhood you and your dog should get to know your neighbors and their dogs and if you have an issue with one of the dogs, have a talk with your neighbor and try to work out a solution. Calling animal control or beating/stabbing your neighbors dog sounds a little extreme to say the least (unless of course your in real danger).
In my neighborhood all the dogs know each other and get along fine and were all one big happy family.
A little neighborliness and tact go a long way.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 7, 2007)

This is the kind of thing that has me thinking pepper spray, unfortunately.

When I used to walk to school, I ended up carrying a clublike stick with me.

Some dogs seem to lead a "double life".
Life with thier family, and life outside the fence when the family isn't paying attention.

If you find out who's dog it is, then just politely let them know where you found it when you get time.

Good luck.


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 7, 2007)

I have to agree. I'm not a dog guardian (dog "owner"), but boy oh boy it irks me terribly when I step on a dog bomb someone left on my front lawn.

When I drive down my street to work in the morning I'll see 5-8 people walking their dogs, and maybe one of them will have a pooper-scooper. The rest just let leave filth behind for their neighbors to clean.

I have half a mind to leave the Thor Cyclops by the door so I can chase dog guardians off my property just when their dog is in mid-squat hahaha...


----------



## ringzero (Jun 7, 2007)

Scottiver said:


> A little neighborliness and tact go a long way.





Except when they don't.

All too often nowdays, some people don't respond well to tact and politeness.

Requests from neighbors to curb problematic or anti-social behaviors often fall on deaf ears.


.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 7, 2007)

just dont forget to blame the owner not the dog ...


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 7, 2007)

A little off topic but what annoys me about dog owners is that alot of them don't clean up after their dogs despite risking being fined up to £1000

I always clean up after my dog, i'm fedup of standing in dog crap.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 7, 2007)

I am lucky to live on the end of a long culdesac, we are all dog owners and we all know each other. The dogs all come out and play together. However the downside is that if someone comes walking thru they will be approached by what could be construed as a dog gang trying to be your best friend. Hopefully no one will ever complain because we all enjoy standing around talking while the dogs play 'off leash'.

As for the dogs that are actually biting. That is a situation where you need to confront the owner. Tell them what happened and politely inform them you will be forced to use force if approached by their dog again. Let them know it is not because you are retaliating but just defending yourself and your dog from their dog who has now proven to not be capable of behaving 'off leash'. Good luck, my old boss had a similar situation and round 2 ended with him punting their dog shortly followed by a police visit. Needless to say there is now more than a bit of neighborly tension


----------



## koala (Jun 7, 2007)

Takes out Taser, zapppppppp, hide it. Leave scene.​


----------



## DM51 (Jun 7, 2007)

*LOL !!*


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 7, 2007)

DM51 said:


> *LOL !!*



+1


----------



## geepondy (Jun 7, 2007)

I can second that. As a kid, I delivered newspapers for several years. I got bitten more then once by a loose dog whose owner had told me "don't worry, this dog doesn't bite". I second what Raggie says as well. If there's a leash law and the owner doesn't abide then I think they should be held fully accountable even if indeed the dog is very friendly.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 8, 2007)

I've had it with the neighors dogs crapping all over my property.
In the past I hired a lawyer, involved animal control and the police, even the DA called the pound and told them to 'do their jobs..' 
The people left the property, and left the dogs behind, animal control eventually was convinced to come and get them..
after a couple years of the place being vacant, a new group of people moved in, about a year and half ago, with no dogs. then it wa 2 dogs. then it was 4..now it's 12, all continuing to bark half the day, invade my property and defecate everywhere..animal control does nothing, the police do nothing..
I'm getting a large trap and will start disappearing the dogs..I'll bring them to the pound. What ever happens after that; too d bad..I've had it with them.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 8, 2007)

Time to give that lawyer a ring again?

Gets my vote.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah; the lawyer was about $2000 a ring... that's alot of flashlights...
I can't afford to go that route again..


----------



## DM51 (Jun 8, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> I've had it with the neighors dogs crapping all over my property.
> In the past I hired a lawyer, involved animal control and the police, even the DA called the pound and told them to 'do their jobs..'
> The people left the property, and left the dogs behind, animal control eventually was convinced to come and get them..
> after a couple years of the place being vacant, a new group of people moved in, about a year and half ago, with no dogs. then it wa 2 dogs. then it was 4..now it's 12, all continuing to bark half the day, invade my property and defecate everywhere..animal control does nothing, the police do nothing..
> I'm getting a large trap and will start disappearing the dogs..I'll bring them to the pound. What ever happens after that; too d bad..I've had it with them.


Another way would be to doctor some shotgun shells by replacing the shot with rock-salt granules. An ounce of that in its butt, the dog won't come back.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 8, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> yeah; the lawyer was about $2000 a ring... that's alot of flashlights...
> I can't afford to go that route again..



Got a digital video camera?
Then upload the video to www.photobucket.com and let the whole world see.
Somebody will then have to do something about it then, one would think.

Here's an example.
Some video I shot and uploaded in another thread here in the cafe.
Some of you have probably aready seen this rotten road.
It was a 4 megabyte, 49 second length video.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v313/3rd_shift/?action=view&current=0492better.flv

Now if one can catch any loose dogs on video, that may help a lot.
Video has historically been seen as pretty good evidence.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah, video those nuisance dogs and upload them to the internet. They'll be famous long after they're gone.


----------



## CodeOfLight (Jun 8, 2007)

I would get an electric air soft gun; the kind that can shoot rapid fire. If a dog starts running toward me, I shoot the approaching dog. It wont harm the dog even if it hits them in the eyes, but it scares the hell out of them and stings with every shot. 

Pretty soon, the dog will get to know the sight and sound of the gun and will not come after you anymore. An added plus is that you get to play "Dirty Harry" with the dog!


----------



## knot (Jun 8, 2007)

More than anything, I hate stepping in dog poop.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 8, 2007)

knot said:


> More than anything, I hate stepping in dog poop.


There is something worse: not realising you've stepped in it until you've tracked it inside and all over the house.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2007)

:lolsign:+1 but also i hate stepping in puke and i also hate stepping on,"well my dog does" GLASS.lol the other day human poop:mecry:lets get our own house in order.i do not not normaly discuss politics,dogs or religion.it stops here for me .good bye. P also like 6 billion people are all well controlled" BS "in answer to the first post.


knot said:


> More than anything, I hate stepping in dog poop.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jun 8, 2007)

If the dog aggressively comes off the owner's property to get at you, they're pretty much fair game around here. They have to be in the constant control of the owner.

Check your laws to see what you can do. Your city/town may also have a leash law.

I'd call Animal Control if your city/town/county has one. If that service exists in your area, you're paying for that service with your taxes... use it. They probably have a statute regarding "nuisance animals" and this sounds like it may apply. Make the authorities work for you.

If no such service existed, I'd go with a large canister of Fox pepper spray, making sure the nusiance animal was not on the owner's property when they get a blast. The memory of the discomfort should stick and it's unlikely they'd come back for more next time I walked past. What you do is up to you, but that's what I'd do. 

Whatever you do, keep it legal. Call the police or animal control first to see what you can do legally... Sometimes they can be very empathetic and helpful. Our Animal Control was when we were having problems.


----------



## knot (Jun 8, 2007)

DM51 said:


> There is something worse: not realising you've stepped in it until you've tracked it inside and all over the house.




It wouldn't be as bad if I wore deck type shoes but I wear hiking shoes with "waffle stomper" type soles and it's really hard to clean. I won't even mention trying to clean it off with a garden hose and getting shot in the face with erm ......"ceiling bounce" 

On a few occasions after hiking, driving away I start to notice the smell - man, it pisses me off!


----------



## RA40 (Jun 8, 2007)

This is why I don't take ours out for long walks, just our street and back. At 16#'s he's not physically built for such encounters...nor am I. Sad that owners don't control their pets. 

No need to go there about owners who don't pick-up.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 10, 2007)

update; Animal Control called back and said they'd be here with trap(s) tomrrow..(!) 

so that's some progress.

I asked if it was AC's operating procedure to notify the the neighbors that traps were being set, since this might motivate them to control their dogs..
But AC felt that they needed to have a dog trapped and have to come to reclaim him etc. to do something about the problem..

which makes sense, since if we notified the neighbor he could just withhold the dogs while the trap was set, and AC can't keep the trap here forever..

So my plan now is to purchase a trap that can be left set full time -- that is except on weekends when it must be sprung since if a dog is caught late Friday AC cannot respond within 24 hours and collect it, that's the rule. 

Also it must be in the shade, and be stocked with water. Seems fair.

This may work. Yay.


----------



## chrwe (Jun 10, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> Also it must be in the shade, and be stocked with water. Seems fair.


Get killing traps ftw?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 10, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> "killing traps ftw"??
> no. perhaps you thought putting water in the trap was for bait, instead of for the the sustenance of the living dog..? But then why keep a dead dog in the shade? To keep the smell down?
> 
> no, the Animal Control people will come within 24 hours on a weekday to bring the dog in the trap to the pound..they are like very large "Hav-a-Hart" traps..even thought of using a bit of filet mignon for the first capture..



Check the time stamp... why is your post ahead of CPF clock???


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 10, 2007)

a time segment alteration generator oh I thought you guys knew, I bought


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 10, 2007)

"killing traps ftw"?? 
no. perhaps you thought putting water in the trap was for bait, instead of for the the sustenance of the living dog..? But then why keep a dead dog in the shade? To keep the smell down?

no, the Animal Control people will come within 24 hours on a weekday to bring the dog in the trap to the pound..they are like very large "Hav-a-Hart" traps..even thought of using a bit of filet mignon for the first capture..


----------



## greenlight (Jun 10, 2007)

I could see something like this coming.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 13, 2007)

OK, the very, very, nice AC lady dropped off a big old trap Monday..she suggested I hide it and that she 'really wanted' these dogs. Seems they are all unlicensed, un-rabies shot, and the owner's answers to her questions were blank stares..
.. they have been keeping the dogs mostlly out of site since..
I'll set the trap tomorrow.. at night....(shhhh, be vewy quiet...)


----------



## jnj1033 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DM51 (Jun 14, 2007)

OK, we're being good and quiet. LOL shhh! Any luck yet?!


----------



## aljsk8 (Jun 14, 2007)

I commute to and from work via bike

the worst thing is picking up loads of speed along the canal path (down hill because of locks) and then dogs get in the way - you dont know where there gonna go so you nearly have to stop!

sooooo annoying!!!


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 14, 2007)

There use to be a dog that came SPECIFICALLY into our backyard just to hang its business...

It would wander back there do its business hang around a bit then go. One day i got sick of it and tried to get a look at the collar upon grabbing the collar the dog bit me...and gave me a 1cm scar on my hand. Never did find out who owned the dog. But whenever i saw it again i would try my best to scare it out, if i ever got close enough (which i didnt, sly little dog) i would honestly have tried to kick it or something (i was about 14 y/o at the time) 

I honestly hated that dog so much, and if i ever found out the owner i would definitely have gone off at them.

I really hate dog owners that dont crontrol their dogs. Fair enough people can have varying levels of training etc. But if the dog gets interaction with OTHER people WITHOUT their permission/consent then there is a serious issue. i.e. a dog jumping its fence, wandering the street, at a community park etc.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jun 14, 2007)

WhatMACHI said:


> There use to be a dog that came SPECIFICALLY into our backyard just to hang its business...
> 
> It would wander back there do its business hang around a bit then go. One day i got sick of it and tried to get a look at the collar upon grabbing the collar the dog bit me...and gave me a 1cm scar on my hand.



Sorry folks - dog that comes into MY yard, bites me, and then STILL comes into my yard - DEAD DOG - left on owners door step, with note "this is what happens when your dog bites"

An I LIKE dogs and cats - but a loose dog that bites on MY property is too much of a danger to my family


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 14, 2007)

KC2IXE said:


> Sorry folks - dog that comes into MY yard, bites me, and then STILL comes into my yard - DEAD DOG - left on owners door step, with note "this is what happens when your dog bites"
> 
> An I LIKE dogs and cats - but a loose dog that bites on MY property is too much of a danger to my family



I love dogs and cats too. But unfortunately now, i have a rather deep seeded dislike for small dogs  (sorry for small dog owners). Unless they are VERY tame small dogs...i just dont like them 

Im lucky it was me that tried to get a look at the collar tag, if it bit my mum or my sisters i definitely would have gone hunting.


----------



## WNG (Jun 14, 2007)

KC2IXE said:


> Sorry folks - dog that comes into MY yard, bites me, and then STILL comes into my yard - DEAD DOG - left on owners door step, with note "this is what happens when your dog bites"
> 
> An I LIKE dogs and cats - but a loose dog that bites on MY property is too much of a danger to my family




Can't agree with you more!
With a consistent trespass and threat situation, the fault lies with the irresponsible dog owner and the consequences will also be his or hers.
Some may say, why punish the dog, when only the owner is guilty? Sorry, but for the same reason why aggressive dogs are put down. They weren't raised to be social and are now deemed dangerous and a menace to society.
I am also fond of animals, but this situation is intolerable.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 18, 2007)

update.
sorry to keep you all in such suspense 

it seems the neighbors were tipped off the day I got delivery of the trap.
the dogs have been kept practically out of sight and sound ever since..
so it worked.

Animal Control called last Friday wanting the trap back. I told them the situation and hat the trap was my only line of defense, andthey said ok another week. I said I would in that time buy a trap myself. (yikes! Tomahawk Live trap company charges over $300 for those things! plus $115 shipping..mm. time to build a trap I think..)
A.C. said they'd still come and get any dog I caught..

in the meantime the neighbors have placed another bright bare bulb in my view that they keep lit all night.. I have placed the stand that will hold my 250 watt halogen light while it shines back at them tonight. I'm all solar powered though, and I'll have to have it on a timer - I can't afford to run that wattage all night... but it costs the neighbors a just a dime.

it's an actual light war.. I considered aiming the Thor Cyclops at them for a few minutes, but that's just too obvious.. I can always say I'm just using the halogen to light my property, which I am, just like they do..


----------



## greenlight (Jun 18, 2007)

For a 'light war', specially placed mirrors are good, as is a mounted red laser which you can aim directly at the offending light. I suppose asking the neighbors to put a curtain on the window is out of the question? 

My neighbor often leaves his front area driveway lights on shining into the street and my house. They're pretty bright, and I have to close my blinds all the way to sleep. I thought about complaining about the light, but I realized that it probably keeps the little theives away. Since he's paying for it, I decided to let it go.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 18, 2007)

the light bulb isn't even in the neighbors house (trailer, that is; and illegal) -- it's on a pole outside in an open area so I can see it from my house, but placed so it doesn't shine into their trailer..

so I have placed the trap, but have not yet baited and set it.. I'm just thinking; should i leave well enough alone? that is: the dogs are not coming over here.. or should I bait the trap, thereby enticing the dogs to come over..?
I'm thinking it shouldn't be my problem, if their dogs come over here because they smell something good to eat, it's THEIR problem...


----------



## knot (Jun 18, 2007)

I stepped in a big pile of dog poop again, while hiking. It was large enough that it squished out to the sides of my shoe and subsequently onto my other leg's pant leg. It smelled so bad I almost :green:


----------



## JAS (Jun 19, 2007)

These posts remind me of a story from about nine years ago. First off, let me say that I love animals and own two horses and one dog. Anyway, I was horseback riding years ago in the county park with my very young son in front of me in the saddle. Now before anybody gets too nervous, he was wearing a helmet and we used a system that has a cordura nylon pillow to prop him up in the saddle and a nylon strap with Velcro to keep him secured to me. My mare at the time was a VERY calm, gentle Palomino. Anyway, among other things, the county park ordinances mandated:

-dogs MUST be on a leash at ALL times six feet of less in length, and

-dogs MUST stay off the horse trails

During my previous rides it was not unusual to run across people that were in violationj of either, or both, ordinances, but I never made a big deal out of it. However, on this one ride we are deep into the very wooded trail and clearly on the well parked horse trail and sure enough I encounter a man who has not one, but two dogs that are both off-leash and on the horse trail. (As a side note there are also hiking trails were dogs on leash are welcome.) During the encounter it is quickly evident that the dog owner has ZERO verbal control over his dogs. And I understand that as previous encounters have shown me that dog owners who may otherwise have good verbal control over their dog(s) do not have control when a horse is around because it seems to be an overwhelming distraction for the dog. (All the more reason that these dog owners SHOULD comply with the park ordinance by keeping Fido on a leash at all times.) Anyway, BOTH dogs start approaching and it was almost as if one would feed off the aggression of the other one, perhaps it is a "pack" mentality. They were growling, circling, and my mare was very nervous. I am thinking to myself that not only are my son and I going to get thrown from the horse, but we may get injured from the fall, stepped on by the mare, and then get bit by the dogs. The owner is trying to do what he could, but it was totally ineffective. So, the fight or flight syndrome kicking in, I decide that my best course of action is to simply canter away and hope that both dogs retreat. 

We ran about a quarter of a mile away to the horse trailer parking lot and I stopped to reassess the situation. One of the dogs had retreated, fortunately for us and him, however the other dog was still with us and he continued to growl and starts biting my mares back legs. I knew what was going to happen next, but I really wasn't in much of a position to do much about it. I could feel my mare lining up for the kick, but my vision was somewhat limited because of my son still in front of me and the helmet he was wearing. The first kick was a clean miss. The dog continued growling and snapping at her. The second kick she clearly struck the dogs head with her back hoof. The third, and final kick, she seemed to end the encounter. I looked back and it appeared as if the dogs neck must have been broken by her kick. The dog was yelping, laying down, and the neck was physically deformed. I am thinking to myself that I really ought to talk to the owner and apologize for what my horse did to his dog, but then I realized that there probably really wasn't anything good that would come from my waiting for him. I also feared that if I waited much longer in the parking lot the other dog may arrive and attack. I simply rode back to my farm nearby. I never did talk to the dogs owner or hear anything more about this incident. Selfishly, I am glad that neither my son, my mare, nor I were hurt. I can only imagine what the dog owner thought that didn't control his dog. I really wish that he had kept his dogs on a leash. Although I may be crucified by some militant dog owners for what happened or what I should have done, I would do the same thing again if the same thing happened to me.


----------



## knot (Jun 19, 2007)

Some paragraph control would be nice. I have a eye tracking problem.

You couldn't just ride off from the dog I mean at a faster pace and lose him? A bicycle can avoid a dog.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 19, 2007)

JAS said:


> First off, let me say that I love animals and own two horses and one dog...Although I may be crucified by some militant dog owners for what happened or what I should have done, I would do the same thing again if the same thing happened to me.




Very interesting story, JAS. Good thing that your son and you weren't hurt.

I like dogs too and agree that it's a shame the dog was injured or killed because its owner couldn't control it.

However, a horse has the same right of self defense as any other creature.

Your story reminded me of a website that has a series of still photos of a pack mule and mountain lion. The mule notices the lion and goes into attack mode, then kicks and stomps the lion dead, then picks up the dead lion in its jaws! I didn't realize that a mule would get that agressive with a predator.

.


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 19, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> update.
> sorry to keep you all in such suspense
> 
> it seems the neighbors were tipped off the day I got delivery of the trap.
> ...



aww i wonder how they found out. I personally would have like to get rid of those dogs if there were a nuisance and obviously not under proper control.

I should have gotten a trap for that little dog that use to come into my yard


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 19, 2007)

CAUGHT ONE!

set he trap this morning and the dogs came over within 5 minutes. I watched the whole process. they must be starving.
called AC, they said they'd be here by noon -- 
so it's a race between the AC truck and the neighbors finding ou the dog's in the trap.... and doing... something...


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 19, 2007)

woot woot


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 19, 2007)

WTG you got one


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 19, 2007)

woot woot? whats that? how the dogs bark in England?? 

just kiddin. the AC truck called and will be here in 20 minutes..

Then I'll reset the trap, and I'll have proably have another one before the driver gets too far..

wonder if these people will bail he dog out..

the saga continues..


----------



## greenlight (Jun 19, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> CAUGHT ONE!
> 
> set he trap this morning and the dogs came over within 5 minutes. I watched the whole process. they must be starving.
> called AC, they said they'd be here by noon --
> so it's a race between the AC truck and the neighbors finding ou the dog's in the trap.... and doing... something...



You should video the AC officer coming over and removing the animals so you don't get accused of 'disappearing' them.

(then upload it to youTube)


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 19, 2007)

alas I have no digital video equipment nor a fast computer connection..

but A.C. leaves a note for the neighbors for sure, telling them what happened and how to get the dog back..


----------



## knot (Jun 19, 2007)

ringzero said:


> I didn't realize that a mule would get that agressive with a predator.



You should see what the mule did to seven virgins 


keep it cool


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 19, 2007)

AC gotim... when I told the guy I had lucked out and caught the dog while no one was home at the neighbors he suddenly went into high gear so he could get away with the pooch without confrontation as fast as possible!

only, he didn't leave a note. 
this leaves the neighbors wondering when/if they discover it missing..

I could leave a note; just; "animal control has your dog" -- just so they know it's ok, if they care..

what did the mule do to the 7 virgins? they the seven dwarfs now?


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 19, 2007)

CAUGHT A SECOND ONE!

where did this pit bull come from? I saw it for the first time today on their property, glaring me from behind their gate, and an hour later it was in the trap. haha.
it's afterhours for AC so the sole field officer may or may not make it over here this evening depending on how long she is tied up rescuing a llama from someone's backyard.. so it's yowling, and the other dogs are yowling..sheesh..someone could make a million dollars ifthey figured out how those darn dogs don't get sore throats bellowing like that for hours..


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 19, 2007)

Very cool two down how many left :thinking:


----------



## ringzero (Jun 19, 2007)

knot said:


> You should see what the mule did to seven virgins...keep it cool




Found 'em.

Maybe it's not a mule, but an ***. Someone with more animal knowledge than me may be able to tell from these pics.























.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 19, 2007)

TRESPASS! MENACING!

someone came barreling up the road in a black pickup and released the pit bull!
I went down and reset the trap, then they came onto my property again this time weilding sticks and swinging them around, as one of them sprung the trap again.

The police are on the way.

so still 11 or so left to go...

gee life can be tough when the rules are strictly enforced for you but not at all for the other guy..


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 20, 2007)

update;

police officer arrived, after a while we flushed them out of hiding..
officer told them not to let their dogs on the property, and not to threaten me or trespass, and that if they didn't they would likely lose their dogs one at a time..

so -- what more could I ask? 

the trap is set.

but next time a dog gets caught, I'm going to padlock the doors. if they take the whole cage then AC can go onto their property to retrieve it..


----------



## LukeA (Jun 20, 2007)

ringzero said:


> Found 'em.
> 
> Maybe it's not a mule, but an ***. Someone with more animal knowledge than me may be able to tell from these pics.
> 
> ...


That animal was dead when the donkey got to it. Really. It's pretty well documented. 


Anyhoo, about a block away from my house there's a truly vicious (_Vicious_) male pit bull tied up in the people's yard with _vinyl clothes line._ I honestly fear for my safety near this thing. It pulls so hard on the line that it goes up on just its hind legs to bark and snarl at everyone who passes on foot. 

I have called animal control, but they can't do anything as long as the dog's on owner property.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 20, 2007)

This story is getting better. We need some pics!!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jun 20, 2007)

Dang TTL, kudos to you. You're far nicer and more patient than I am. Good luck pal. :buddies:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 20, 2007)

This is a great thread - very exciting to read the story unfolding here. Well done, TTL - *and please get some photos for us!!!*


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 20, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> update;
> 
> police officer arrived, after a while we flushed them out of hiding..
> officer told them not to let their dogs on the property, and not to threaten me or trespass, and that if they didn't they would likely lose their dogs one at a time..
> ...



I cant believe people have the nerve to let their dogs loose and uncontrolled like that and come after you aggressively. There are some real lame people out there.

I dont know how people can invest in something such as a LIVING CREATURE and allow it to either become such a problem. Or mistreat it as is the case with the dog tied up with the vinyl clothesline.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 20, 2007)

LukeA said:


> That animal was dead when the donkey got to it. Really. It's pretty well documented.




Do you have a source for that? Those pics came from a story posted on some sort of a news site, the "Tombstone Tumbleweed." Pics might have been photoshopped or misleadingly posed - I have no idea if they are authentic.




LukeA said:


> Anyhoo, about a block away from my house there's a truly vicious (_Vicious_) male pit bull tied up in the people's yard with _vinyl clothes line._ I honestly fear for my safety near this thing. It pulls so hard on the line that it goes up on just its hind legs to bark and snarl at everyone who passes on foot.




There's a big Akita, maybe 100 to 120 pounds, that lives a few blocks from my house. A very powerful dog. He is kept chained outside a lot and is extremely agressive in warning people passing by not to intrude into his territory. He'll take a run and smash himself really hard against the end of his chain.

Ocassionally, maybe once or twice a year, he gets loose somehow. He strolled across the neighbor's yard and then into my back yard while I was out cutting weeds. I shouted, "Hey dog - get out of here!" He stopped and began snarling at me with teeth fully exposed. I yelled at him again and walked toward him, waving the weed cutter. He kept snarling while he slowly retreated out of my yard, then walked off down the street.

I worry that some day this dog will really hurt one of the neighborhood kids.

.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope this thread can stay on topic. It's about people who don't control their dogs. Fortunately no one has accused the DOGS; if there is a dog problem, it's usually the owners who are negligent, and not the dog's fault. 

I won't get too much into my story here. There is a forum already for barking dogs where one can vent. I live in a quiet and peaceful neighborhood except for about 25 dogs that bark all the time. They bark at each other blocks away, and at passersby. Animal control was no help, but the police were willing to visit the homes where dogs were left alone to bark. There were 4, and those crazy dogs were quieted eventually (I guess the owners didn't like having the police come over and threaten to cite them for nuisance dog barking). Now the rest of the dogs don't bark as much, because the nutso dogs aren't calling out all day long.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 20, 2007)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> ...Anyway, I'm tired of people who don't control their dogs...


 I feel your pain. This is a real sore spot with me.

Some catagories of dog ownership have changed very much for the worse since I was a kid. Today, particularly in urban areas, people who often know nothing about dogs often buy rottweilers and pit bulls instead of defending themselves and their property with firearms as people did more often a couple generations ago. This situation is a disaster for their neighbors -- or anyone else who may happen by.


greenlight said:


> ...I live in a quiet and peaceful neighborhood except for about 25 dogs that bark all the time. They bark at each other blocks away, and at passersby...


The owners of many of these animals often *just love* the fact that their dog barks at anyone and everyone on both sides of the fence and lawfully walking down sidewalks. It makes them feel safer. It really burns me when I'm walking down a public sidewalk and some great, hulking beast starts barking at me just eighteen inches from my side.

I'm not trying to take the discussion off topic. I find it very upsetting that the percentage of really dangerous dogs as 'pets' has risen greatly in the last forty years as it has become more difficult to purchase, possess and use firearms for defense. 

Simpletons who have no business whatsoever owning *any dog* now think nothing of buying a pit bull for their yard because of crime.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 20, 2007)

...I don't get it; I just called the police station to get a copy of the report as Animal Control asked, and they say "no crime was found and there's just an incident report" -- the kid there ADMITTED to trespassing and releasing the dog from the trap..and that's not a crime? :shrug: 

any LEO's care to explain??


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 20, 2007)

TedTheLed;
:wow:
These people have no more right onto your property than thier dumb-donkey dogs do.
Put up a few "No Tresspassing" signs up. :banned:
Kudos for you with your restraint though. :bow:
Some people would have "opened up" with shotguns with rocksalt shotshells in some rural areas I have been to.
Locks?
Round padlocks that boltcutters cannot get into, would be the better move.
Not the long U-bolt types.
I keep boltcutters in my van in case it ever gets booted. 

Some people just don't "get it" do they? ... :shakehead


----------



## geepondy (Jun 20, 2007)

I go running in a residential street neighborhood and in honor of this thread, I took track and counted no less then six households in a mile and a half stretch in which the dogs barked long and ferociously (not really exaggerating that much, they barked a long time after I was well by the house) as I ran by on the sidewalk. I think this is so unfair to the neighbors and this is pretty mild, compared to Ted's situation.

Ted if you ever get a picture of the dog caught in the trap, I hope you'll post it, I'd love to see what it looks like.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 20, 2007)

Almost forgot to mention this;
Even disposable 35mm cameras can be developed and digitized.
Look in the "previews" part of it's cd for easily postable pics.
www.photobucket.com can then help a bunch with the rest as far as posting those pics. :naughty:


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 20, 2007)

you wants pictures; I'll try - my brother may be getting a digicam soon..

in the meantime I reset the trap (it sprung in the night, and all the food was gone - but I can't prove it was them..)

I figured since they know there's a trap and where it is there's no sense in hiding it in the bushes any longer, so i moved it out into the open where I can keep an eye it from my house and there it sit's gaping open and baited right in the neighbor's face, so to speak.

.. baited it with some nice delicious Alpo 'Filet Mignon' -! did you know dogfood came in that flavor??! Well I guess the dogs like mignon because when the neighbors came home, and let the dogs out ( evidently they have started locking them inside when they leave) 
the dogs made a beeline for the fence (where they get through) and the bait bits I threw about! The neighbors ran after them and had quite a time dragging them away.. haha..

I hear y'all -- I'll try to get pics..


----------



## geepondy (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL, Ted (I know it's not really funny) but with the Alpo dog food bait, could this be considered as they would say in a court of law "entrapment"?


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 21, 2007)

gee  I guess so! hopefully, the dog can't afford a lawyer..

tonight finds the neighbor crackling through the underbrush in the ravine, stretching out a new section of screen fencing, in an effort to stop the dogs from going around the short piece of fencing on the one side of the gate..nice show -- but they can just run around the other end 100 feet away..

oh well at least they are motivated to do something -- the turd is now back in their court, so to speak...


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, at least they are making some attempt. Which im sure is because they dont want to lose the dogs NOT because they want to cause you less inconvenience.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 21, 2007)

Too bad you didn't get the pest before the neighbors learned about the cage.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 22, 2007)

this is the exact trap I'm using;







...the dogs have been staying away, and it's been much quieter barking-wise lately.. I wonder if many dogs are still there..and how long will AC let me keep the trap? When I didn't catch a dog they wanted it back after 1 week, when I caught one, they said I could keep it another week. 
well that week is up.
if they want it back, I'll try to buy one from them used/broken cheap...
if not, I'll have to get/build another somehow because I'm fairly certain the neighbors won't control their dogs unless they both are under that constant threat..

I haven't re-baited the trap in days, I'll do that next..


----------



## greenlight (Jun 22, 2007)

If you just fashion some device out of chicken wire the neighbors might 'think' it is a cage. Make a funny sign that says 'dog cage' incase they don't get it. 

Or just buy a used dog cage, it doesn't have to be a trap to scare the neighbors, just think that it is.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 22, 2007)

lol. I thought of that... how about a little fake "doggie guillotine" ?? 

It would be easy to mock up; a couple of uprights, a painted blade, dish of food under the head hole.. a little springboard device to trigger it.. a basket to catch the head... ho ho ho

think it would upset the neighbors?


----------



## LukeA (Jun 22, 2007)

ringzero said:


> Do you have a source for that? Those pics came from a story posted on some sort of a news site, the "Tombstone Tumbleweed." Pics might have been photoshopped or misleadingly posed - I have no idea if they are authentic.



Here's a Snopes page about it. The pictures are real, but the cat was already dead when the mule bagan playing with it.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 22, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> this is the exact trap I'm using;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeping it baited is important, otherwise there's no reason for a dog to go into it.

If Animal Control take it away, you could probably make one quite easily - that sort of trap isn't very complicated.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jun 22, 2007)

If you're going to make your own trap, you might do it while the animal control one is still there, for use as a pattern or guide.

:buddies:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol you could make it out of an abandoned supermarket trolley - most of them look quite like that anyway, and I've seen more than 1 dumb mother in a panic with her baby stuck in one of those fold-down seats, so they're pretty similar lol.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 23, 2007)

oh yeah I know it has to be baited -- it is, it's just old and dried out -- still plenty appetizing to dogs..but why not make it really irresistable with a little fresh added..?-- so anyway I went down to the trap and waddaya know the food that I thought would be still stuck like cement to the trip-paddle was scraped off, I could see the scratch marks of the utensil that was used to scrape it off.. 
what I'm gonna do is point my motion alert detector at the trap..if anyone or thing comes near it it'll alert -- and I'll have the cylops ready..

my brother suggested setting the fake doggie guillotine up near the property entrance with an added feature; a realistic replica of the neighbor's dog's head in the bloody basket...

isn't he too much? ya think?


----------



## Mags (Jun 23, 2007)

Interesting story Ted, you should make another thread.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 24, 2007)

did a human scrape the treats off? That might be trespassing


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol, they have the nerve to reduce their uncontrolled dogs to thread by going onto YOUR property and doing that.

It'll be a laugh when the motion detector catches them red handed. Why dont they just learn and control their damn dogs.


----------



## Valolammas (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a distant relative, who used to have a rottweiler, that was a real obedience champion. This guy was single back then, and took real pride in training that dog. Then that dog passed away, the guy got married, had a kid, started his own company... and got another rottweiler. As you can guess, it turned out that he somehow didn't have as much time to train it. That dog was in control, when he was around, but when he wasn't... holy #¤& that dog was scary! Those rottweilers are HUGE! Luckily they got rid of it before anything bad happened.

I mean, this guy _knew_ how to train a dog properly, he just didn't have the time to do it right. It's not always just because of laziness or lack of brains.


----------



## JAS (Jun 30, 2007)

I am a deputy sheriff assigned to civil process. Part of my duties include posting legal notices on properties for evictions. A couple of summers ago I get an eviction notice to serve on a trailer house that had recently been the subject of a search warrant for narcotics. When I got to the residence I had a city cop with me to assist due to the previous history at the home. We got out of our vehicles and my attention was suddenly drawn to a Pit Bull/Mastiff mixed breed dog. It was secured to a small log chain, but I still stopped dead in my tracks when I saw it. "Fluffy" got up from the step near the door of the trailer and without growling or barking he was on me very quickly. The log chain was so long that it allowed him quite a bit of travel room as I wasn't even on the lot for that trailer yet. I was actually still on the sidewalk of the trailer park community. Unfortunately for "Fluffy" he died very suddenly and unexpectedly due to lead poisoning from my Glock Model 22 .40 S&W caliber pistol. Ironically. my left hand is still bleeding onto the sidewalk when a neighbor stops by and chastises me. I couldn't even answer her for fear that whatever I would have said probably would not have been pleasant. If there is any lesson to be learned here, I guess it is to not have a false sense of security even if you see the dog chained up. In retrospect, I did everything that I was supposed to do before going to the residence, including getting the assistance of a local officer. I guess the bottom line is sometimes when people don't control their dogs bad things can happen to the dog, the dog's owner, or others. Please keep in mind that when I say this I am not bragging, because I a, too, am a dog lover and dog owner. But despite that, given a similar set of circumstances, I would take the same action again.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 30, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> I've had it with the neighors dogs crapping all over my property.
> In the past I hired a lawyer, involved animal control and the police, even the DA called the pound and told them to 'do their jobs..'
> The people left the property, and left the dogs behind, animal control eventually was convinced to come and get them..
> after a couple years of the place being vacant, a new group of people moved in, about a year and half ago, with no dogs. then it wa 2 dogs. then it was 4..now it's 12, all continuing to bark half the day, invade my property and defecate everywhere..animal control does nothing, the police do nothing..
> I'm getting a large trap and will start disappearing the dogs..I'll bring them to the pound. What ever happens after that; too d bad..I've had it with them.



As a dog owner/lover that made me laugh. While I pick up after my own dog (use baggies), we have tons of Seagulls & Canadian Geese that seem to overstay their welcome. Those two birds alone produce 10 times the amount of crap as an average dog, but you never see anyone "go ballistic" except over dog poop. I get a kick out of it....especially thinking that someone would go to the extent of paying some attorney many hundreds/thousands of dollars to get involved.

I think if people feel that strongly, they should put up a fence. It would be a lot cheaper and resolve the rage.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 30, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> I have a distant relative, who used to have a rottweiler, that was a real obedience champion. This guy was single back then, and took real pride in training that dog. Then that dog passed away, the guy got married, had a kid, started his own company... and got another rottweiler. As you can guess, it turned out that he somehow didn't have as much time to train it. That dog was in control, when he was around, but when he wasn't... holy #¤& that dog was scary! Those rottweilers are HUGE! Luckily they got rid of it before anything bad happened.
> 
> I mean, this guy _knew_ how to train a dog properly, he just didn't have the time to do it right. It's not always just because of laziness or lack of brains.



All I have to say is "Tsssst."


----------



## greenlight (Jun 30, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> All I have to say is "Tsssst."



Great reading.:twothumbs


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 30, 2007)

lux, I'm glad you get a laugh out of it. a fence you say? not an option since I live on 10 acres and they have 200..the money I spent on the lawyer I feel was worth it, if only for the year and half of blissful tranquil quiet in the canyon..
it also bought me a little more consideration from the authorities, I believe..

as for why people get more upset over dog poop than bird poop I think the amswer is fairly obvious once you step in some dog poop and drag it into your house and car with your cleated boots..

I know you meant well and compassion probably motivated your suggestion, but if that is not the case I will console myself with images of you gettting bombarded with buckets of 'gull yogurt' -- hehe.


----------



## ringzero (Jul 1, 2007)

LukeA said:


> Here's a Snopes page about it. The pictures are real, but the cat was already dead when the mule bagan playing with it.




Thanks for the pointer, LukeA.

I'm not sure about Snope's conclusion that "A lion is a powerful and lethal predator and can easily kill a mule..."

I've read that some mountain lions won't attempt to kill deer above a certain size, because instinct tells them that a kill is uncertain and that they may be injured during the attack.

Adult mules are typically heavier and stronger than adult deer.

.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 1, 2007)

ringzero said:


> I'm not sure about Snope's conclusion that "A lion is a powerful and lethal predator and can easily kill a mule..."
> 
> I've read that some mountain lions won't attempt to kill deer above a certain size, because instinct tells them that a kill is uncertain and that they may be injured during the attack.
> 
> ...



Yeah. Just look at the size difference between the mule's neck and the cat's mouth. That mule would win in a fight, and the mountain lion would know enough keep its distance.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 1, 2007)

African big cats, including lions (which are a lot bigger and stronger than cougars) avoid zebras as prey unless they have no alternative. The zebra's defensive weapon is a very effective kick, which can break a lion's ribs, jaw or skull. There are numerous documented cases of lions dying of starvation because their jaws had been broken by zebras.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 1, 2007)

chrwe said:


> Get killing traps ftw?


 

Somehow, the trapped animal and cage managed to leap into the 35 gal. trash can full of water. Problem solved. True story. Several sequels.:thumbsup:

Paladin


----------



## Empath (Jul 1, 2007)

Let's move it into a different direction.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 2, 2007)

*How about we discuss how INEFFECTUAL direct talks with the offending animals owner can be*. I have never met a single pet owner who permits his animal to range free who understood the concept of private property rights.

Especially aggravating are the "considerate" ones who use long leashes to permit their animal to leave unpleasant "gifts" well up into a front yard where the homeowner can find it at 0600 while picking up a newspaper from the grass.

*How about we discuss how INEFFECTIVE most local animal control authorities are*. Ours refused to help prosecute a dog which attacked us on a public street until I agreed to quarantine MY dog who had been bitten on the throat. I had to pressure our city attorney twice to move forward with the case, then the authorites didn't even bother contacting the dog owners neighbor who characterized the dog as "hyper and agressive" when asked about it.

The jerk was convicted and given 180 days probation, NO FINE, and barely reimbursed my vet bill. There is NO provison under Texas law to sue for suffering in such cases. His dog having been determined by the court to be dangerous now requires him to be "securely enclosed" from now on. *Until the jerk moves and endangers another neighborhood*.

If you love you pet, you never have to worry about them suffering a misadventure...because you keep them under direct supervision ON YOUR OWN PROPERTY. If you HATE animals, *you let them run free and aggravate strangers while running in traffic.*

*Paladin*


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 2, 2007)

..apropos of that let me add in the name of trying to understand other cultures, that the neighbor-owner of the dogs, in an effort to explain to the police officer his indifference on the matter of his dogs crapping all over my property, was; "it's a rancho, so what?" 
..what did he mean by this? ..that in Mexico when you have dogs they crap everywhere and that's what is accepted there..? I think so..
If I were him, would I have such a hard time understanding my new neighbor's attitude towards my dog's feces on their property? I just can't believe so..

some people are just psychopathic.. they have a screw loose.. they can't help it.. they're everywhere.. from the gutter to the Whitehouse...


----------



## TedTheLed (Sep 5, 2007)

some up data:
they put up a (-n ineffectual) fence; unsupported chicken wire, you get the picture. So, the smart rats, or squirrels, built several nests (four foot high piles of twigs and grass) on my side of the 'fence' so they had quick and easy access to the dog's food, and the fence's protection from the dogs..
Animal control brought the trap (have I mentioned that already? allow me to recap) and caught a dog withing five minutes of baiting it. AC got the dog, the neighbors never reclaimed it .. then I caught their pit bull, but they trespassed and sprang it free..

a few weeks ago there was a terrible uproar and growling from the neighbor's, and yelling of "get off him!!! get off him!!" -- sure enough, neighbor is seen being helped into a van and driven in direction of hospital.. I call hospital hoping to get info on dog attack to report to authorities -- but they are ahead of me; all dog bites must be reported to Animal Control so that status of dog's rabies shots can be ascertained..BUT alas the dogs have no permits and so no records, and so -- 

haven't seen the pit bull since. The system works but way too slowly.

and now there are two.

(and they cleared the brush around the fence..)


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 19, 2011)

...wow...imteresting read after all this time, I was really disappointed there wasn't more...

...I can tell you now that a couple years ago there were, as far as I can tell, some dog fighting, **** fighting, and people fighting (amongst themselves, what a coincidence) incidents that took place which called for police intervention. Eventually the aging owner of the land (a retired liposuctionist who was never there) hired a manager who kicked everybody off the property..that's the short story
...and it's been a peaceful paradise here since...
...I am grateful.


----------



## acrosteve (Jan 6, 2012)

Pepper spray may work.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 6, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> As a dog owner/lover that made me laugh. While I pick up after my own dog (use baggies), we have tons of Seagulls & Canadian Geese that seem to overstay their welcome. Those two birds alone produce 10 times the amount of crap as an average dog, but you never see anyone "go ballistic" except over dog poop. I get a kick out of it....especially thinking that someone would go to the extent of paying some attorney many hundreds/thousands of dollars to get involved.
> 
> I think if people feel that strongly, they should put up a fence. It would be a lot cheaper and resolve the rage.



This made me laugh. A dog has an owner. Geese or seagulls don't. Maybe the government is responsible? 
I don't hate dogs. I do hate owners of dogs who don't clean up and w hodon't keep their dog(s) on a leash. I say this out of experience. Fell over a dog that crossed the bike path while I was riding my bike with two kids of 1 and 3 years old. Don't blame the poor dog. It seemed nice. The owner was rude and didn't even offer a helping hand. Not to mention my damaged flashlight. Kids were ok. Just a bit shaken (litterally)


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 11, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> As a dog owner/lover that made me laugh. While I pick up after my own dog (use baggies), we have tons of Seagulls & Canadian Geese that seem to overstay their welcome. Those two birds alone produce 10 times the amount of crap as an average dog, but you never see anyone "go ballistic" except over dog poop. I get a kick out of it....especially thinking that someone would go to the extent of paying some attorney many hundreds/thousands of dollars to get involved.
> 
> I think if people feel that strongly, they should put up a fence. It would be a lot cheaper and resolve the rage.


The difference that you and many other dog owners choose to ignore is that dogs are pets and are expected to be controlled. Bird poop is just as irritating, but pooping wherever is convenient is something wild animals do, no avoiding it. Dogs, however, are under the control of their owners (or should be), kept on leashes, and intentionally taken on walks through areas where humans like to go -- hence why their owners are walking there in the first place. Uncollected dog poop builds up in those otherwise-scenic (and heavily-trafficked) areas and causes far more of a nuisance than bird poop, partly because of the location and partly because owners are _expected_ to pick up after their dogs. At least cats bury the stuff.

To put it differently, I don't come over to your house and leave my crap all over your yard, and you will do me the same courtesy.


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 11, 2012)

3rd_shift said:


> This is the kind of thing that has me thinking pepper spray,



the wife had to spray the neighbors dog a few years ago.:sick2: He walks a wide path around her to this day. I guess they do have a memory. I was fixing the same neighbors garage door 5 yrs ago and her daughter brought her German shep over and let it out the back door and it walked up nice and friendly and just grabbed a hold of my leg and held on (time stood still:shakehead) for what seemed like forever! I punched it down on the top of its head at which he loosed me, backed up, shook his head tucked his head and walked away. Since it was cold i had johns on which kept the damage to a minimum. I am glad i had left my skinner at home which is rare.


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 11, 2012)

chrwe said:


> Get killing traps ftw?



put sticky paper around the area. Have you eve seen a dog with big sheets of sticky paper on all fours? I have. LOL It's a sight to behold!


----------

